# HKD and TKD



## Manny (Jan 10, 2010)

I will love to to learn HKD but there is no HKD dojang in my city, Iam a 1st Dan BB in TKD and think HKD will be nice to learn cause they complement each other- I've ben learning Kenpo Karate and it's a very nice MA but think HKD has more takedowns,trows abd restrain moves.
Do you think HKD and TKD are related and thus could complement each other?

Manny


----------



## dortiz (Jan 10, 2010)

"Do you think HKD and TKD are related and thus could complement each other?"

Related as in Korean Arts, sure. Compliment each other, sure. One is in very basic terms a hard style and the other soft. 

Growing up in Korea both arts share some traits. So despite some stylistic differnces the kicking will be easy. Tha hard part is for a hard stylist to modify their entire way of seeing the fight and therefore the response. Most Hapkido teachers will tell you its far easier to teach a new student than a Black Belt from a a hard style. 
Thats a very broad generilization though. some folks see the place to apply different principles and can. Some, not so much.
In general you will find that TKD is good for cardio, sport and even helps for training movement in fighting as well as comfort in confontation through sparring.
Hapkido will work on close, closed distance techniques and taking control. It will open the doors to what do I do next when that clinch comes on in a match but you are not in a ring ; )

For me it would be easier to match a style like Hapkido versus Kempo simply becuase all of the cultural issues being the same. Your history, language, commands. Its not saying one is better just that one may be an easier transition. Sometimes though completely different is better : o

Dave O.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 10, 2010)

Manny, didn't you mention before there was an aikido dojo in your city?  If you can get past the cultural differences in Japanese martial arts (particularly aikido which can be full of protocol), aikido techniques offer the same type of work you're interested in within hapkido.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 11, 2010)

Manny, as I understand it, Hapkido is simply the Korean pronounceation of Akijujutsu. The histories I have read are very clear that the founder of Hapkido was trained in Japan by the founder of Daito-Ryu Akijujutsu. Since that time, I assume that the arts have drifted apart a little. For example, I have seen enough hapkido practitioners to say that it would appear they've adopted TKD kicking techniques. And I know some TKD schools incorporate techniques that, to me, appear to be taken from hapkido/akijujutsu. In my much younger days, we were taught kwan jael sul (joint manipulations), too sul (throws) and hjel do sul (pressure points) as being a part of advanced TKD. To my adult eye, they appear to be adopted from the basic training in hapkido/aikijutsu.
So if there's no hapkido school, check into akido/aikijutsu schools...


----------



## Manny (Jan 11, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Manny, didn't you mention before there was an aikido dojo in your city? If you can get past the cultural differences in Japanese martial arts (particularly aikido which can be full of protocol), aikido techniques offer the same type of work you're interested in within hapkido.


 
Yes, sadly the aikido dojo shcedule does not match mine.

I think it could be nice for a TKDoing to learn some techs from HKD.

Manny


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Manny said:


> Yes, sadly the aikido dojo shcedule does not match mine.
> 
> I think it could be nice for a TKDoing to learn some techs from HKD.
> 
> Manny




Take some private lessons or just look for individuals willing to teach you in return for you playing uke.  There are always options if you're willing to seek out opportunities not readily apparent.

I cross train in hapkido myself from time to time with a 3rd dan whose master closed down his dojang and stopped teaching.  He has no interest himself in opening a school, but he wants to keep up his skills as best as he can.  He's always trying to find someone to work with and is frustrated that he can't find someone to work his entire system with from A to Z.

Some of the better training situations DON'T come neatly packaged in a dojo/dojang.


----------



## Seth T. (Jan 11, 2010)

Manny, 

My spanish isn't the greatest, and neither is my knowledge of Mexico's geography, but you may want to check this page out: 

http://msmh3.tripod.com/id1.html

If none of those instructors are near you you could probably email one and ask if they know of any decent Hapkido instructors near you. The guy at the top, Master Braga, is a nice guy and would probably help you.

- Seth


----------



## Manny (Jan 12, 2010)

Seth T. said:


> Manny,
> 
> My spanish isn't the greatest, and neither is my knowledge of Mexico's geography, but you may want to check this page out:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you set but I could not find a sambunim near by in the web page you gave me. I will try to find an aikidoka who wants to share with me some basic moves and see if it works.

Manny


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 12, 2010)

Manny said:


> I will try to find an aikidoka who wants to share with me some basic moves and see if it works.
> 
> Manny



What laymen think of as the self-defense moves in aikido simply won't work at all in isolation.  I'm convinced for a person to use them effectively, they'll just have to commit wholeheartedly and actually study the full art of aikido.  

It may be that other similar arts like hapkido or jujutsu may be more useful and practical in piecemeal fashion.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Jan 13, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> What laymen think of as the self-defense moves in aikido simply won't work at all in isolation.  I'm convinced for a person to use them effectively, they'll just have to commit wholeheartedly and actually study the full art of aikido.
> 
> It may be that other similar arts like hapkido or jujutsu may be more useful and practical in piecemeal fashion.



Because Aikido (and the lock/throw/takedown part of HKD for that matter) about doing something *with *theother guy, and not *to* them like a pure striking art, you need to get a lot of practice with other people in order to understand how bodies work in order to be effective on people in general.

Those sorts of arts are all about practising the one move 10,000 times in order how to read the effect on the other person's body instantly and modify it to suit. That's what stops them from being zero-to-hero-in-6-months arts.


----------



## VegMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Manny,

Regarding mixing of TKD and Hapkido, I just saw this clip of a Mixed TaeKwon program on YouTube not too long ago. I think you might find it somewhat interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ZSCe-qbtw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## K-man (Jan 23, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> What laymen think of as the self-defense moves in aikido simply won't work at all in isolation.  I'm convinced for a person to use them effectively, they'll just have to commit wholeheartedly and actually study the full art of aikido.
> 
> It may be that other similar arts like hapkido or jujutsu may be more useful and practical in piecemeal fashion.


If you have a solid karate base, then to add selected aikido techniques works in really well. In this context the moves are not in isolation, but linked to other moves (ie strikes) within the other MA. I agree that full time study is the best way, but I have incorporated a lot of the aikido techniques into my karate teaching as explanations for moves in the kata.  Because TKD has connections back to Shotokan, I suspect the same may apply here also.  :asian:


----------



## Manny (Jan 26, 2010)

VegMan said:


> Hey Manny,
> 
> Regarding mixing of TKD and Hapkido, I just saw this clip of a Mixed TaeKwon program on YouTube not too long ago. I think you might find it somewhat interesting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ZSCe-qbtw&feature=player_embedded


 
Thank you VegMan I just ordered a DVD from 9thDan.com and it's about tkd/hkd self defense techs. I can not hardly wait the DVD to come!

Manny


----------

